#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-05
<ChinnoDog> crickets
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-07
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<eridu> maco: what's the name for those documents that _online_ groups publish to establish a non-being-fucked-up policy? like anti-harassment policies at conferences, but for groups over time? I'm thinking like the UCOC, but specifically related to gender/race/other oppression-related issues.
<maco> Diversity Statement?
<maco> or Non-Discrimination Policy
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-09
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<ChinnoDog> oh. It is 50min past meeting time. Did people actually go?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-07-10
<n4cht> ChinnoDog: I haven't actually been to a meeting yet.   Though, when I do it will likely be for the MD meetings since that's much closer for me.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-07-05
<ChinnoDog> So... DC loco expired?
<marcoceppi> guess so
<ChinnoDog> When was the last time there was a meeting?
<marcoceppi> I can't recal
<ChinnoDog> No wonder it expired.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: it was probably in December
<ChinnoDog> I see on the forum that I am not the only one that noticed it expired.
<marcoceppi> ChinnoDog: I'm not sure what to do. I mean I suppose it's pertinant to renew, but I feel like its' more important to drum up new members, plan activities and really start embracing what it means to be a loco
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-07-06
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: True. No sense in having a loco without active members.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-07-02
<swift110_> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-07-03
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-07-05
<swift110-phone__> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-07-07
<swift110-phone__> hey
